# OMG!



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

I just got an email from Game telling me my order was cancelled! Has anyone else got this?


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you get just the game, or the bundle?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

Just the game I'm so mad!


----------



## Zanna (Jun 10, 2013)

They did that to me last week with the bundle. I rang them up and they couldn't tell me why it was cancelled! I had to re-order it.


----------



## Katerzz (Jun 10, 2013)

Oh no  did they say why it was cancelled?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm chatting to someone from game on the web chat thing


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 10, 2013)

That sucks. I was wondering if it was the bundle, since I'm sure those are a lot more limited in number. Maybe Game sold out.  Is there another store you can buy NL from?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

If they sold out they shouldn't allow you to pre order


----------



## Andydroid3D (Jun 10, 2013)

That really sucks.  Where was it that you ordered it from? Game? I haven't heard of them before.


----------



## Cam (Jun 10, 2013)

Andydroid3D said:


> That really sucks.  Where was it that you ordered it from? Game? I haven't heard of them before.



They're pretty much the only major high street game retailer in the UK.


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 10, 2013)

damn that sucks I'm checking my mail right now they did that to me on sat and I ordered the bundle so if it happens again I won't e able to get it as it is sold out, not sure why they did that for you but for me I was getting it sent to my boyfriends house and I used his email and phone number instead of mine that was connected to my card


----------



## Odette (Jun 10, 2013)

Maybe you should try Amazon.


----------



## Andydroid3D (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes. I agree. Amazon would be a good choice to secure a copy.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

They're an English company I presume, I've reordered apparently Halifax declined them wtf!


----------



## Andydroid3D (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> They're an English company I presume, I've reordered apparently Halifax declined them wtf!


There is an Amazon.Uk . You could try them


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just got an email from Game telling me my order was cancelled! Has anyone else got this?



Are you serious? 
I just got one confirming my pre-order about an hour ago...




Lauren said:


> They're an English company I presume, I've reordered apparently Halifax declined them wtf!



Have you re-ordered it now?


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jun 10, 2013)

Andydroid3D said:


> There is an Amazon.Uk . You could try them



Off topic: Reminds me of Scott Pilgrim VS. The world, where Scott asks Wallace what the website for Amazon.ca is, and Wallace answers with Amazon.ca. 

On Topic: That sucks! I hope you can re-order soon!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

I ordered again for the third time with my other card and I got a 3rd email saying "your preorder" does that mean its gone through? I didn't get it last time


----------



## Cam (Jun 10, 2013)

Off topic slightly. I pre-ordered Last of Us with Game (not ACNL) which has the same release date. I haven't had an email about that


----------



## Joey (Jun 10, 2013)

Hard luck. Did you say it was because they were sold out.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I ordered again for the third time with my other card and I got a 3rd email saying "your preorder" does that mean its gone through? I didn't get it last time



I got that email. I think your order is safe now. Hopefully you still get the figurine


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

Halifax are very strict on new payments to things and didn't accept it but I hope they have now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> I got that email. I think your order is safe now. Hopefully you still get the figurine



Dude I was so pissed off!


----------



## Cam (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you speak to Halifax? It might be one of those fraud prevention things. In which case you might struggle using your card until you speak to then.


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Hmm.. I hope this doesn't happen to me! I ordered the bundle from there all I keep getting is constant emails telling me I won't have to pay the price it is now :/ I hope you can get your copy!


----------



## Lyla (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope that doesn't happen to me. I got one an hour ago saying my bfs copy of the game has been pre-ordered, I ordered it 4 days ago for him and I got that exact email then. They email me twice everyday about the bundles price change and how I don't need to worry because I ordered it at original price. 

They are going a little cray with the emailing system.


----------



## Nicole. (Jun 10, 2013)

I've payed and ordered my game and it's coming in the post on Friday!


----------



## BradlyGMiranda (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> If they sold out they shouldn't allow you to pre order



If I were you, I wouldn't waste my time calling them. I would go on a quest and find it myself. It's more fun that way! The game isn't hard to find right now. It will be after a few more days. The bundles are already sold out everywhere online. I found one store that has three available for purchase.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

BradlyGMiranda said:


> If I were you, I wouldn't waste my time calling them. I would go on a quest and find it myself. It's more fun that way! The game isn't hard to find right now. It will be after a few more days. The bundles are already sold out everywhere online. I found one store that has three available for purchase.



It's hard to find them in this country at the moment


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> It's hard to find them in this country at the moment



I think seeing as i got that email I presume I'm ok now I hope! Shamurai have you got any other emails?


----------



## Eloise (Jun 10, 2013)

I hope this doesn't happen to me, I pre-ordered my bundle from GAME too. Maybe it has something to do with you pre-ordering the game recently or something? I pre-ordered mine back in early May.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

Eloise said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to me, I pre-ordered my bundle from GAME too. Maybe it has something to do with you pre-ordering the game recently or something? I pre-ordered mine back in early May.



Did you get an email saying "your preorder? "


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I think seeing as i got that email I presume I'm ok now I hope! Shamurai have you got any other emails?



That's the only email I've received since preordering it back in April. You're safe


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> That's the only email I've received since preordering it back in April. You're safe



Good' haha! Uhh now follow back my Instagram :-(


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Good' haha! Uhh now follow back my Instagram :-(



My pending money just cleared from Paypal too so there's no going back now 
And I just have


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> My pending money just cleared from Paypal too so there's no going back now
> And I just have



Haha great stuff! And it just went through like this second?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Haha great stuff! And it just went through like this second?



Yeh about 10 minutes ago. The money's gone \(^.^)/


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

They must be getting ready to send them off then


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> They must be getting ready to send them off then



I hope so. Imagine if they posted them tomorrow xD


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jun 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I hope so. Imagine if they posted them tomorrow xD



Mine was shipped today so I imagine they will be sent out today and tomorrow meaning getting it on Thursday maybe?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

NinjanaMin said:


> Mine was shipped today so I imagine they will be sent out today and tomorrow meaning getting it on Thursday maybe?



I'm now going to check mine to see what the shipping status is.

Edit:
Mine still says unshipped D: 

I wonder if they start with the people who preordered first?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 10, 2013)

I told my brother to check his emails just in case this had happened to him, but instead he got an email saying his copy has been dispatched! Just waiting on Amazon for my dispatch email...


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I told my brother to check his emails just in case this had happened to him, but instead he got an email saying his copy has been dispatched! Just waiting on Amazon for my dispatch email...



Dispatched from Game? When did he preorder it?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

My payments being processed apparently


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jun 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> I'm now going to check mine to see what the shipping status is.
> 
> Edit:
> Mine still says unshipped D:
> ...



I don't really know how it works but I preordered on the 25th April  But I also live in the middle of no where... so maybe Game feel sorry for me? haha


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

NinjanaMin said:


> I don't really know how it works but I preordered on the 25th April  But I also live in the middle of no where... so maybe Game feel sorry for me? haha



I preordered on 19th April.
The PayPal payments been pending ever since, but the payment left my account earlier (finally).
Then I received my preorder email.

But that's it :O 
Maybe they'll be some changes tomorrow.


----------



## Eloise (Jun 10, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Did you get an email saying "your preorder? "



Idk, my mum did it for me, she checks through like everything so it probably did. :/


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 10, 2013)

Wow... That?s terrible! 
Congratulations too the people whose games already dispatched. I?m still waiting on Amazon to get my bundle on its way... Any day now.


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine says unshipped also , I preordered on the 21st April. What postage did you all get mine says 'Express' but im not sure what it is


----------



## Purrl (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't get an e-mail saying mine had been cancelled but I just checked GAME and on my order list it says it has been cancelled there, no idea why... bleh, gonna have to get to the bottom of this!


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Purrl said:


> I didn't get an e-mail saying mine had been cancelled but I just checked GAME and on my order list it says it has been cancelled there, no idea why... bleh, gonna have to get to the bottom of this!



Seems to be the case with a few people :/ not very professional on there behalf to not inform you of the cancellation. I wish I ordered from Amazon but GAME is the only one doing the Pre order bonus..


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 10, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Dispatched from Game? When did he preorder it?



March-April, I think. It was definitely after I pre-ordered from Amazon in late February. Mine hasn't been dispatched yet


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> March-April, I think. It was definitely after I pre-ordered from Amazon in late February. Mine hasn't been dispatched yet


Maybe he has a different postage..? And they are making sure his game gets there on the day. Could be a standard postage or something


----------



## Purrl (Jun 10, 2013)

I originally put in an pre-order with my local independent game store as I was certain they would be selling a day or two early but was swayed by the bonus GAME was offering... now I am wishing I had just stayed with them >.<

It's a really good job I spotted this thread really, otherwise I would have been totally oblivious to the fact my order had been cancelled out of the blue.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 10, 2013)

I wonder if in-store preorders will be cancelled...
If mine gets cancelled, I will NOT be happy and I probably won't order from GAME again.
Preorder Bonuses don't turn my decision at all.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 10, 2013)

Anna said:


> Maybe he has a different postage..? And they are making sure his game gets there on the day. Could be a standard postage or something



I got guaranteed release date delivery and my brother just went with the basic postage, could be that they dispatched it early to get it to customers on time... I'm expecting mine to be dispatched tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm not too bothered if he gets his early, I'm more worried that I get mine on Friday as I'm going out on Saturday and it would be nice to play on the train...


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I got guaranteed release date delivery and my brother just went with the basic postage, could be that they dispatched it early to get it to customers on time... I'm expecting mine to be dispatched tomorrow or Wednesday. I'm not too bothered if he gets his early, I'm more worried that I get mine on Friday as I'm going out on Saturday and it would be nice to play on the train...


Well it would be nice if you both got yours early


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 10, 2013)

Anna said:


> Well it would be nice if you both got yours early



Yeah, Animal Crossing is the only game series that we can play together peacefully


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 10, 2013)

Eloise said:


> I hope this doesn't happen to me, I pre-ordered my bundle from GAME too. Maybe it has something to do with you pre-ordering the game recently or something? I pre-ordered mine back in early May.



I pre-ordered mine at GAME way back then too but never received an email about it. Did you get an email in regards to your order?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2013)

Apparently my payment is being processed have to see what happens tomorrow


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 10, 2013)

I pre-ordered my copy (not bundle) on 18th May. 
Mine still says un-shipped. If it ships tomorrow, then I have a higher chance of getting it on Thursday since it takes 2 business days. (I haven't had an email form them since I pre-ordered it)


----------



## Eloise (Jun 10, 2013)

LillyKay said:


> I pre-ordered mine at GAME way back then too but never received an email about it. Did you get an email in regards to your order?



Not sure, my mum did it. Probably though, that's what I imagine they would do, I think my mum would of mentioned to me if there was no email. :/


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

LillyKay said:


> I pre-ordered mine at GAME way back then too but never received an email about it. Did you get an email in regards to your order?



I got an email


----------



## StarryACNL (Jun 10, 2013)

I didn't order from game
Maybe order from tesco's, amazon or play.com

Don't trust game- they are in a economic crisis, so you don't know whether there going to go bust or not.
Hope you get the game!


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> I didn't order from game
> Maybe order from tesco's, amazon or play.com
> 
> Don't trust game- they are in a economic crisis, so you don't know whether there going to go bust or not.
> Hope you get the game!


Seriously? how do you know that??


----------



## Fox (Jun 10, 2013)

StarryACNL said:


> I didn't order from game
> Maybe order from tesco's, amazon or play.com
> 
> Don't trust game- they are in a economic crisis, so you don't know whether there going to go bust or not.
> Hope you get the game!





Anna said:


> Seriously? how do you know that??



The crisis isn't so major now, they were administrated and bought out by another company but are still operating as GAME UK.


----------



## Anna (Jun 10, 2013)

Fox said:


> The crisis isn't so major now, they were administrated and bought out by another company but are still operating as GAME UK.



Thank god for that was hoping they wouldn't go bust this week


----------



## Fox (Jun 10, 2013)

Like any of the struggling companies (HMV being another example) they could still go at any moment but they're currently afloat since being bought out and having a lot of the stores closed which brought them back some funds.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 10, 2013)

Fox said:


> Like any of the struggling companies (HMV being another example) they could still go at any moment but they're currently afloat since being bought out and having a lot of the stores closed which brought them back some funds.



They also closed all Gamestation stores to stay afloat seems they were both owned by the same parent company. 
I think Game will survive for a while yet.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> Mine says unshipped also , I preordered on the 21st April. What postage did you all get mine says 'Express' but im not sure what it is



Mine was just the standard free shipping with Game


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

All you people were getting notified yesterday and payments going through and my game is apparently still doing nothing, payments not gone through either. :[ (Other than sending a dozen e-mails about the price change) I hope this isn't foreshadowing a cancellation, I want my bundle!

Though on a happier note, I have a physical copy from another company that should arrive on my doorstep TOMORROW! Best news ever.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha yes! My ac has been dispatched!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

^I don't know if you should post your full name and address so flauntily. :O Maybe crop that out?

But congrats! I literally just got my bank notification saying some money has been paid through! 8D


----------



## Zanna (Jun 11, 2013)

No news on my bundle yet  I'm having a bit of a freak out.


----------



## Datura (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, here are my 2 cents, maybe this helps someone: 
I ordered pretty much the week the bundle was announced in my local GAME store for pick up. I have never had an email about it what-so-ever, not about the price change nor anything - but I assume that's because I ordered in store. They do have my email address because its attached to my GAME-card, though.

I went into the store a few days ago to confirm my preorder and it was on a printed list (with just one other person for the bundle and about 7-8 for the game itself). So I assume it's all going ahead (it better be!).


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Datura said:


> Well, here are my 2 cents, maybe this helps someone:
> I ordered pretty much the week the bundle was announced in my local GAME store for pick up. I have never had an email about it what-so-ever, not about the price change nor anything - but I assume that's because I ordered in store. They do have my email address because its attached to my GAME-card, though.
> 
> I went into the store a few days ago to confirm my preorder and it was on a printed list (with just one other person for the bundle and about 7-8 for the game itself). So I assume it's all going ahead (it better be!).



I presume you are picking up in store and not getting it delivered? If it's being delivered you will probably get an e-mail (or text if you have given them your number and told them not to contact via e-mail) when it gets dispatched. I think the only people getting the e-mails on price change and confirmation are all people who ordered online. 
If they have it printed in store then you should be fine.


----------



## Datura (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, for pick up  

I'm not too worried, the guys in the shop are so scrawny I could probably strong-arm them into selling me a bundle


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Haha yes! My ac has been dispatched!



I just got my email this morning too! Yay \(^.^)/


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Datura said:


> Yes, for pick up
> 
> I'm not too worried, the guys in the shop are so scrawny I could probably strong-arm them into selling me a bundle



Haha! I would love to see that happen in a store over Animal Crossing. 
"Me and Winnie have a day of bug catching planned and nobody will stand in our way!"



spamurai said:


> I just got my email this morning too! Yay \(^.^)/



You lucky buggers. I feel like Game is holding my poptart 3DS hostage.


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

My bundle hasn't been shipped yet  have you ordered just the game?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> My bundle hasn't been shipped yet  have you ordered just the game?



Yeh just the game.
Bundles might get shipped tomorrow with a different delivery service that insure the parcels for more or something...


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Guys we might get it this Thursday!


----------



## Zanna (Jun 11, 2013)

Consoles are send by a courier company so the bundles will probably be sent out a little later.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Guys we might get it this Thursday!



Imagine they arrived tomorrow :O

I wonder where they're all shipped from...


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

I bet you will get it thursday


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> I bet you will get it thursday



I would of thought that will be the case.... But I can hope


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

It is very rare that you get them how a first class post would work but its before 6PM so it is very likely we'll get it Thursday!


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Did you find out why orders were being cancelled? 

I almost ordered from GAME purely because they're known for delivering early... then I realised I have an awards show and after party to attend the same day so I wouldn't have time to play it much even if it did come early. ^^; Opted for delivery via Amazon Prime instead.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Because Halifax decided I was commuting fraud haha


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2013)

I've underestimated my brother, he very much surprised me this morning... He said if his copy of New Leaf arrives early he will give it to me, in exchange for my copy that should arrive on Friday and he gets to keep his pre-order bonus! He said it's mainly because he needs to revise for his exam on Friday but still, I really didn't expect that he would do this 

Oh and my copy from Amazon still hasn't been dispatched, if it still says "Not Yet Dispatched" tomorrow I will panic!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I've underestimated my brother, he very much surprised me this morning... He said if his copy of New Leaf arrives early he will give it to me, in exchange for my copy that should arrive on Friday and he gets to keep his pre-order bonus! He said it's mainly because he needs to revise for his exam on Friday but still, I really didn't expect that he would do this
> 
> Oh and my copy from Amazon still hasn't been dispatched, if it still says "Not Yet Dispatched" tomorrow I will panic!



Wow thats kind of him! My order still hasn't been dispatched :/ but as it says express delivery I think I maybe clicked that thinking it would get here quicker when really it won't be dispatched till tomorrow/thursday


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I really hope mine comes Thursday! I like game all of mine have come the day before release


----------



## Zanna (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> Wow thats kind of him! My order still hasn't been dispatched :/ but as it says express delivery I think I maybe clicked that thinking it would get here quicker when really it won't be dispatched till tomorrow/thursday


Express delivery is a next day courier service. I ordered my sister the Fire Emblem console last week and it was delivered by DPD the day after it was despatched. They may even despatch it on Thursday for a Friday delivery. I hope it's earlier though.


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Mine said it's been processed today and will arrive tomorrow via DPD. I get that it's breaking the street date by 2 days but still. Will wait for DPD to send me their tracking number so I can see if it will actually arrive tomorrow or not. Thursday would be good too though.


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

I feel like pulling my hair out waiting for the online status to change will be much happier when it is dispatched..


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> I feel like pulling my hair out waiting for the online status to change will be much happier when it is dispatched..



This week seems to be going so slowly :<
I'm spending far too much time on these forums haha, trying to pass the time.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I literally screamed when I got my email! I've been watching my email very closely hehe


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Once I get my tracking number I'll be watching it like a hawk, hehe.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 11, 2013)

Game have confirmed my pre-order today and I got a delivery date guarantee when I preordered, but they're very good at getting things like this to you before release date (I paid for delivery due to the fact it's the bundle and I wanted postal insurance and signed for).

Glad Halifax didn't think I was committing fraud :O


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

GAME just emailed me about 'My Preorder' I was thinking omg omg omg its dispatched then its actually just like a review waaaa


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Game have confirmed my pre-order today and I got a delivery date guarantee when I preordered, but they're very good at getting things like this to you before release date (I paid for delivery due to the fact it's the bundle and I wanted postal insurance and signed for).
> 
> Glad Halifax didn't think I was committing fraud :O



Hopefully you'll get it Thursday or something!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> GAME just emailed me about 'My Preorder' I was thinking omg omg omg its dispatched then its actually just like a review waaaa



I did this and I thought it had been cancelled hah I was like oh no'


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> GAME just emailed me about 'My Preorder' I was thinking omg omg omg its dispatched then its actually just like a review waaaa



DEM FEELS


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Very cruel of them


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Teasing us like this! I'm excited for Thursday! It's my day off so I'm going to sit behind the door!


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm working from tomorrow through until Saturday -________-

I'm hoping DPD are nice and do what they did before and just put the parcel through our conservatory window. I've left them a note again. If that fails then I will cry.


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> Teasing us like this! I'm excited for Thursday! It's my day off so I'm going to sit behind the door!


I remember I got city folk earlier it was so exciting haha


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

I just got a text from DPD:

"Your Simply Games parcel [tracking number] will be delivered on 12th June by DPD. [delivery details]"


WOOT.


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> I just got a text from DPD:
> 
> "Your Simply Games parcel [tracking number] will be delivered on 12th June by DPD. [delivery details]"
> 
> ...


 Lucky!!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> I just got a text from DPD:
> 
> "Your Simply Games parcel [tracking number] will be delivered on 12th June by DPD. [delivery details]"
> 
> ...



Damnnn xD Lucky


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Might just pester my mum to stay and sign for it just as a precaution. They might not the note I was planning to put on the front door


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 11, 2013)

OK, I'm not even kidding, in the past half hour, I've logged into and out of both Game and Shopto 3 times to check if they're shipped yet.  I have to get a grip...  Seriously, I'm meant to be doing some stats for a monthly report and all I can think is what I'll do first and how long until I can make my 10,000 bells.  AAH, they're the stats I care about!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Might just pester my mum to stay and sign for it just as a precaution. They might not the note I was planning to put on the front door



Usually my next door neighbors are in and always take in my parcels which is very useful.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> I just got a text from DPD:
> 
> "Your Simply Games parcel [tracking number] will be delivered on 12th June by DPD. [delivery details]"
> 
> ...



I just got this too!! Got to get up nice and early tomorrow to become thoroughly acquainted with the letterbox while I wait. 8D


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> OK, I'm not even kidding, in the past half hour, I've logged into and out of both Game and Shopto 3 times to check if they're shipped yet.  I have to get a grip...  Seriously, I'm meant to be doing some stats for a monthly report and all I can think is what I'll do first and how long until I can make my 10,000 bells.  AAH, they're the stats I care about!



No more internet for you today


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> No more internet for you today



Haha OK.  Contractor visits this month: 12, no open cases.  Good.
Client visits this month:5, no open cases.  Good.
I hope I get Re-Tail near a beach ramp.  BAAAAAD, that is not stats.  I think I get the hang of this now...


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> OK, I'm not even kidding, in the past half hour, I've logged into and out of both Game and Shopto 3 times to check if they're shipped yet.  I have to get a grip...  Seriously, I'm meant to be doing some stats for a monthly report and all I can think is what I'll do first and how long until I can make my 10,000 bells.  AAH, they're the stats I care about!



I'm having the same problem, I logged on to Amazon today right in the middle of my Business class! It doesn't help that I am on my laptop in every class... As soon as Amazon says my order is dispatched I'll stop checking...


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> Usually my next door neighbors are in and always take in my parcels which is very useful.



My neighbours are rarely in :/ Plus I never really speak to them, they're really private people so it'd be weird if I went round and mentioned it, haha.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 11, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'm having the same problem, I logged on to Amazon today right in the middle of my Business class! It doesn't help that I am on my laptop in every class... As soon as Amazon says my order is dispatched I'll stop checking...



Oh god, we're addicts...Just One More Hit.  One, I promise!!!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> My neighbours are rarely in :/ Plus I never really speak to them, they're really private people so it'd be weird if I went round and mentioned it, haha.



We never talk to ours the postman just takes it on round there haha


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't wait' I plan to play slowly but I definitely will rush to get my first house I don't want to live in a tent ha! And ill pick the best spot in town! And get annoyed if anyone moves near me!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I can't wait' I plan to play slowly but I definitely will rush to get my first house I don't want to live in a tent ha! And ill pick the best spot in town! And get annoyed if anyone moves near me!



Same, my boyfriend has promised me he will play it just once but he was said he can't promise he will play again after that so I can keep just a random tent in my town to look cute


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm sure my boyfriend will probably have ago but it's not his type of game haha!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I'm sure my boyfriend will probably have ago but it's not his type of game haha!


 Mine either he loves fifa haha once I made him play the ac on gamecube he just ran through all my flowers


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I'm sure my boyfriend will probably have ago but it's not his type of game haha!



My boyfriend refuses to play Animal Crossing! Though I can't force him to play it, I will admit he is more important to me than New Leaf...


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

My girlf-

Oh wait. I don't have one. *cries*

NL will be my lover.


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> My girlf-
> 
> Oh wait. I don't have one. *cries*
> 
> NL will be my lover.



xD hahahaha. (Back to ac I am constantly refreshing my GAME page)


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Mmmm my boyfriend plays his games and ignores me, my turn! Haha and aww! You don't need a girl! And mines actually fianc? but it sounds gimpy haha


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Checked my tracking details on DPD.

"11 Jun 2013 	 15:45 	 Peterborough 	 Shipment details received, awaiting receipt of the parcel
Consignment Shipped e-mail response & Consignment Shipped SMS response notification sent"


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Checked my tracking details on DPD.
> 
> "11 Jun 2013 	 15:45 	 Peterborough 	 Shipment details received, awaiting receipt of the parcel
> Consignment Shipped e-mail response & Consignment Shipped SMS response notification sent"



*checks mine* oh ... its still unshipped


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Zanna said:


> Express delivery is a next day courier service. I ordered my sister the Fire Emblem console last week and it was delivered by DPD the day after it was despatched. They may even despatch it on Thursday for a Friday delivery. I hope it's earlier though.



 Sometimes they don't even ship express deliveries until 5-6pm on the day before the release date. I just hope they're going to use the courier - because sometimes they say they'll send it express and end up just using Royal Mail's Next Day service which isn't totally reliable. A couple of months back I had three "next day" deliveries in a single fortnight fail to turn up on the scheduled date despite being dispatched early in the morning. :/


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 11, 2013)

Tina said:


> Sometimes they don't even ship express deliveries until 5-6pm on the day before the release date. I just hope they're going to use the courier - because sometimes they say they'll send it express and end up just using Royal Mail's Next Day service which isn't totally reliable. A couple of months back I had three "next day" deliveries in a single fortnight fail to turn up on the scheduled date despite being dispatched early in the morning. :/



Ugh, that would just suck...  Although I have always thought that even first class is more reliable than than the Next Day service at times.  I'm hoping for courier for my bundle though.


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Royal Mail can be pretty unreliable at times. I was waiting for my new phone a while back and it was delayed because of RM staff deciding to strike, which made a lot of sorting depots, one day late on everything. So much rage.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2013)

I've seen two European people have already got their copies on Tumblr, one of them even had the pre-order bonus... I'm so jelly yet happy for them at the same time...


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Ugh, that would just suck...  Although I have always thought that even first class is more reliable than than the Next Day service at times.  I'm hoping for courier for my bundle though.



I imagine that they will courier the bundle because it's an expensive/fragile item. 




Fox said:


> Royal Mail can be pretty unreliable at times. I was waiting for my new phone a while back and it was delayed because of RM staff deciding to strike, which made a lot of sorting depots, one day late on everything. So much rage.



Royal Mail < every other mail service. Except perhaps Parcel Force. My friend's OH works for Royal Mail so I just blame him when my parcels fail to arrive on time.


----------



## AC_Reiko (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the same problem with Best Buy. Have to call them today. Emailed them last night because they still haven't charged me or shipped my bundle, and they say it's currently out of stock and when they get more, they'll fill the order. But I don't think they're getting more, and do they even know for sure? 

Not impressed. What's more ridiculous is that their site shows you can reserve the system in store but the can't honor the pre-orders they've already taken for online customers. What a gongshow.


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

This is the bane of my existence:


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I'm going to sit behind the door!



Lol, I have done this in the past and my children have really laughed at me!

Anyway, just called GAME and spoke to someone I do not recognize (I know most of the guys who work their). All he said is, 'madam, you will get a call asking you to collect it from the store on FRIDAY'. FRIDAY? They normally call me to collect my pre-orders a day or 2 earlier .

BY the way, someone in the UK received their game TODAY!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> This is the bane of my existence:
> 
> View attachment 4482



Please wait 24 hours before picking up your item... great and I don't know why I bothered with that stupid express delivery I should of done standard delivery..


----------



## Datura (Jun 11, 2013)

LillyKay said:


> Lol, I have done this in the past and my children have really laughed at me!
> 
> Anyway, just called GAME and spoke to someone I do not recognize (I know most of the guys who work their). All he said is, 'madam, you will get a call asking you to collect it from the store on FRIDAY'. FRIDAY? They normally call me to collect my pre-orders a day or 2 earlier .
> 
> BY the way, someone in the UK received their game TODAY!



I am not waiting for that. Last weekend when I was in to confirm my pre-order was still active, I told the guys I will be at their door at 9AM to pick up my bundle + extra copy and they said it was fine (while laughing).


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 11, 2013)

This is what I am worried about! *-* GAME has been unreliable in the past even if I turn up at 9am on Friday they probably will say they are out of stock or the delivery is 'late' aka.. have not opened the box full of animal crossing located under the counter.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

LillyKay said:


> BY the way, someone in the UK received their game TODAY!



Where do they live? STORM THE PLACE!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Where do they live? STORM THE PLACE!


I want mine a different day so my I become the mayor on a different day its just all going to be June 9th & June 14th


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Datura said:


> I am not waiting for that. Last weekend when I was in to confirm my pre-order was still active, I told the guys I will be at their door at 9AM to pick up my bundle + extra copy and they said it was fine (while laughing).



I'm far too lazy for that. On Friday morning (if I'm home by then) I will lie in bed, hopefully not too badly hungover, and some nice gentleman with a van can drive to my house on the coast and deliver the game to me. For free, because I didn't pay any delivery. I think I'm bankrupting Amazon - a year's worth of Prime membership costs the equivalent of what I usually spend on delivery in 1-2 months!


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Someone got it today?! WHAT.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 11, 2013)

I know some people from my work place got it as early as Monday... the one time I don't order something from Amazon 

*shakes fist* 

*-*


----------



## Purrl (Jun 11, 2013)

So... change of plan. Since I posted here yesterday GAME cancelled my pre-order, I have found out it's actually a problem I had through Halifax (My bank) ... Don't want to risk putting an order in now and getting it later than Friday.
I don't fancy taking a trip to Peterborough just to pick up my copy so I figured I might as well place an order with our local independent game shop and fingers crossed that he will let me get my copy early, time to use my womanly charm!


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Olivitess said:


> I know some people from my work place got it as early as Monday... the one time I don't order something from Amazon
> 
> *shakes fist*
> 
> *-*


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> Same, my boyfriend has promised me he will play it just once but he was said he can't promise he will play again after that so I can keep just a random tent in my town to look cute



I wouldn't mind having a permanent tent in my town 




Fox said:


> My girlf-
> Oh wait. I don't have one. *cries*
> NL will be my lover.



Same :'(



Fox said:


> Someone got it today?! WHAT.



That can't be true ;_;


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

I imagine some shops are less strict on the release date rule..


----------



## Eloise (Jun 11, 2013)

It's so close now, I keep checking GAME to see if my bundle has been shipped too. xD


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I almost ordered from amazon but game took my money because of the free figurines! :-(


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> This is the bane of my existence:
> 
> View attachment 4482



Hehe, these aren't normally too bad for me, since they leave the parcel at the only post office in my village and they recognise me there so I get my parcels just as easily  Unless it's from a courier service, they send it into Colchester meaning I have to wait ages to pick stuff up...


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Purrl said:


> So... change of plan. Since I posted here yesterday GAME cancelled my pre-order, I have found out it's actually a problem I had through Halifax (My bank) ... Don't want to risk putting an order in now and getting it later than Friday.
> I don't fancy taking a trip to Peterborough just to pick up my copy so I figured I might as well place an order with our local independent game shop and fingers crossed that he will let me get my copy early, time to use my womanly charm!



So many people are experiencing cancelations whilst having used Halifax to pay. 

I'm with Halifax, but I'm so glad I decided to pay via PayPal as my copy was shipped today


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> View attachment 4483



HAHA! XD


----------



## Odette (Jun 11, 2013)

I can't cope anymore, I'm on the verge of a nervous breakdown... *I need New Leaf, and I need it NOW!*

D:


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Anytime I see PayPal as a listed payment option online, makes me happy.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> I imagine some shops are less strict on the release date rule..



I wish some of the stores near me were like that! Although I'd have a 30-40 minute train ride to get to the nearest one. Around ten years ago there was a game store near me that would import US games so they could start selling the title before the UK release. They even sold them for a fair price.  Although that wouldn't work with the 3DS due to the region lock :/


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

This is exactly what happened to me Purrl "So... change of plan. Since I posted here yesterday GAME cancelled my pre-order, I have found out it's actually a problem I had through Halifax (My bank) ... Don't want to risk putting an order in now and getting it later than Friday.
I don't fancy taking a trip to Peterborough just to pick up my copy so I figured I might as well place an order with our local independent game shop and fingers crossed that he will let me get my copy early, time to use my womanly charm!"


----------



## Purrl (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> I imagine some shops are less strict on the release date rule..



Yep, can confirm as I just called the store that they said they will sell the copies early and he says he will get them in tomorrow. 
HYPE


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Purrl said:


> Yep, can confirm as I just called the store that they said they will sell the copies early and he says he will get them in tomorrow.
> HYPE



Good luck! Well done if you do manage to get it early


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Purrl said:


> Yep, can confirm as I just called the store that they said they will sell the copies early and he says he will get them in tomorrow.
> HYPE



They better be careful... You never know who you're talking too... 
Could be an undercover Nintendo employee. >shuts them down lol


----------



## Eloise (Jun 11, 2013)

Purrl said:


> Yep, can confirm as I just called the store that they said they will sell the copies early and he says he will get them in tomorrow.
> HYPE



The bundles or the game? :O


----------



## Purrl (Jun 11, 2013)

Only the game Eloise, I am not sure if he has an bundles incoming since it really is a very small shop and will depend entirely on if anyone pre-ordered it through them.
If this game store gets shut down then I am screwed Spamurai! The only game store we have is about 45 minutes away if traffic is good... then another 45 minutes back. I know for sure if I had to drive out to pick up my copy from our nearest city I would probably be pulled over on the way home for running red lights or dangerous driving >.< not sure if they would let me off if I pointed to the AC:NL tightly strapped under the seatbelts in my passenger seat!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish game offered next day delivery then I could have got it tomorrow!


----------



## Eloise (Jun 11, 2013)

Purrl said:


> Only the game Eloise, I am not sure if he has an bundles incoming since it really is a very small shop and will depend entirely on if anyone pre-ordered it through them.
> If this game store gets shut down then I am screwed Spamurai! The only game store we have is about 45 minutes away if traffic is good... then another 45 minutes back. I know for sure if I had to drive out to pick up my copy from our nearest city I would probably be pulled over on the way home for running red lights or dangerous driving >.< not sure if they would let me off if I pointed to the AC:NL tightly strapped under the seatbelts in my passenger seat!



Haha, okay. I hope they get the bundles shipped soon! Come on GAME you're killing meeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm glad none of you have ordered from HMV, I'd feel sorry for you if you had


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha I know! That would have suckeD!


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I wish game offered next day delivery then I could have got it tomorrow!



If they did next day delivery then they probably wouldn't ship until Thursday like Amazon.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh lawd, not going through HMV again after having them cancel on me a couple years back.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> I'm glad none of you have ordered from HMV, I'd feel sorry for you if you had



HMV emailed me a 10% off voucher 2 days ago... I was like, can you really afford to be offering discount xD


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Hi we're HMV and we like to charge ?50 for a game that is ?30 in other stores and ?25 online.

LOGIC.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 11, 2013)

Olivitess said:


> This is what I am worried about! *-* GAME has been unreliable in the past even if I turn up at 9am on Friday they probably will say they are out of stock or the delivery is 'late' aka.. have not opened the box full of animal crossing located under the counter.


I am quite well known at my local GAME's and if that happened, I would just walk out and buy it online cheaper as I don't put down a ?5.00 deposit for the game to get messed around and not get it guaranteed on the day.
I am what people would call, persistent for getting things on the correct day.

For example, I will not open my birthday cards and/or presents UNTIL it is my actual birthday...


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Hi we're HMV and we like to charge ?50 for a game that is ?30 in other stores and ?25 online.
> 
> LOGIC.



Shows what they think of the public! "Yes, they're stupid enough to pay for an over-priced video game..."


*JasonBurrows* - off topic, but I sort of cheered inside when I saw your avatar. I've been playing the original PS1 _Spyro_ games over the past fortnight.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Hi we're HMV and we like to charge ?50 for a game that is ?30 in other stores and ?25 online.
> 
> LOGIC.



What?! -I tried to check this online but their website is terrible. / As in so terrible it has like 0 pages and no search options. Even google was stumped.


----------



## Purrl (Jun 11, 2013)

JasonBurrows said:


> I am quite well known at my local GAME's and if that happened, I would just walk out and buy it online cheaper as I don't put down a ?5.00 deposit for the game to get messed around and not get it guaranteed on the day.
> I am what people would call, persistent for getting things on the correct day.
> 
> For example, I will not open my birthday cards and/or presents UNTIL it is my actual birthday...




What does this have to do with you being well known at your local GAME store? ;p

OT: Have just heard from a close friend who also pre-ordered AC from GAME also had his order cancelled with no word/e-mail etc.
According to him, he had opted for paypal and isn't with Halifax... seems GAME screwed something up somewhere!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jun 11, 2013)

Tina said:


> *JasonBurrows* - off topic, but I sort of cheered inside when I saw your avatar. I've been playing the original PS1 _Spyro_ games over the past fortnight.


I know right? It is a truly amazing game, I have the trilogy on PS1 and PSN.

What did you think of my post regarding me being well known at GAME and what I would honestly do if they messed me around whilst collecting Animal Crossing New Leaf or any game for that matter.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Purrl said:


> ... seems GAME screwed something up somewhere!



Wouldn't be the first time. -.- I remember a couple of years back when they took pre-orders for two major upcoming EA releases, then a few days before the release date they cancelled all of the orders and announced that they would not be able to sell any of the games that EA was releasing over the next month. :/


----------



## Purrl (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm only glad that I was able to catch this topic really, if it wasn't for these forums I would have just been unaware entirely that my pre-order had been cancelled and might not have noticed until it was too late or untill Friday evening rolled around and I still had no copy... feeling incredibly sorry for the children who are relying on their parents to order the game online, it's unlikely they would be able to spam refresh the shipping status page like some of us here tend to do... going to be quite a few angry customers no doubt.

And the people who pre-ordered the bundle having an order cancelled and a possibility of no stock to re-order... ouch!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Jason I really don't see the relevance of whether you're well known at Game, I know the staff at mine but I don't say it. It really has no relevance.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

The thing you have to remember about pre-orders is, you enter the contract aware that the game may have the date, price and availability changed... It's pure courtesy that they don't adjust prices if they inflate. There's also no rules or policies saying they can't take pre-orders if they can't allocate stock. 

It will always be a gamble with any company. A lot of it comes down to luck.



Jinglefruit said:


> What?! -I tried to check this online but their website is terrible. / As in so terrible it has like 0 pages and no search options. Even google was stumped.



HMV isn't an online store, thats why. However it is true, they do over-charge on most things...



Fox said:


> spamurai said:
> 
> 
> > HMV emailed me a 10% off voucher 2 days ago... I was like, can you really afford to be offering discount xD
> ...



That's how they can afford to offer discounts then it seems xD


----------



## LillyKay (Jun 11, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Where do they live? STORM THE PLACE!



London. They ordered it online for their daughter and it was posted to them. By yesterday it was indicating that it had been dispatched it arrived this morning (by royal mail!). 

I wish I had agreed for my son to order one online for me. May be I would be celebrating tooooo!!!


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

LillyKay said:


> London. They ordered it online for their daughter and it was posted to them. By yesterday it was indicating that it had been dispatched it arrived this morning (by royal mail!).
> 
> I wish I had agreed for my son to order one online for me. May be I would be celebrating tooooo!!!


I wonder where they ordered it from


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just got an email from Game telling me my order was cancelled! Has anyone else got this?



That's crazy!  The larger retail stores in the US have been known to offer a coupon or some credit when they make errors like this.  If you're a returning customer; obviously, the chances are even higher.  Furthermore, whether you order via website or store, speak to the manager (call if req.).  This is def. not an honest way to run a business; explain that to them & how you relied on their terms to deliver this product & come on... you were informed at the last moment too.  Good luck!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

spamurai said:


> HMV isn't an online store, thats why. However it is true, they do over-charge on most things...



I'm amazed that an entertainment store wouldn't be online. 



LillyKay said:


> London. They ordered it online for their daughter and it was posted to them. By yesterday it was indicating that it had been dispatched it arrived this morning (by royal mail!).
> 
> I wish I had agreed for my son to order one online for me. May be I would be celebrating tooooo!!!



That's close enough that I have time to dress up, break in to theirs, disappoint their daughter and get the last train home. 

I have everything including my eyeballs crossed for everything to arrive early.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

HMV aren't online which is why they're going bust! Same with woolworths, companies don't survive not being online!


----------



## Username (Jun 11, 2013)

Wow I feel really sorry for you (not in a patronising way  )
I feel even worse seeing as i had an email from game yesterday saying exactly the oposite. My game has been sent. I did order it pretty early, like as soon as it was put on the website.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 11, 2013)

I swear, if that happens to me - I will cry. I'm also waiting on GAME. Fingers crossed you get your stuff.


----------



## Zanna (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> HMV aren't online which is why they're going bust! Same with woolworths, companies don't survive not being online!


That's not the reason they're going bust. They did have an online store but it was taken down when they went into administration.


----------



## NinjanaMin (Jun 11, 2013)

Tina said:


> Wouldn't be the first time. -.- I remember a couple of years back when they took pre-orders for two major upcoming EA releases, then a few days before the release date they cancelled all of the orders and announced that they would not be able to sell any of the games that EA was releasing over the next month. :/



That was actually due to EA pulling out of GAME though ~ it was around the time they started having money problems and couldn't pay their debts 



Gah Guys, I was so bummed out mine didn't show today, hopefully tomorrow!!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm just happy mines been sent now few


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Zanna said:


> That's not the reason they're going bust. They did have an online store but it was taken down when they went into administration.



They did pull their online stores down, but it was the high-street shops that made them go into administration.

Woolworths is still going online... HMV got it the wrong way around, should of shut shops and open and stay online...


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Shops don't survive with both anymore more people shop online now I mean look at peacocks they went in to administration to, woolworths went bust because they failed to go online and then when they came back they started online


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Online is the way forwards... Their isn't much online these days.

Funny how things change; the internet wasn't even available publicly when I was at primary school lol


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

We was the first on my street to get dial up lol!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> We was the first on my street to get dial up lol!



Haha. I remember that. Kids don't know how lucky they are these days  lol


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Dial-up was horrendous.

Anyway, just checked DPD again:

"We have collected your parcel from the sender and it is now on route to you. If you check back on the morning of delivery you will see a 1 hour time of arrival for your parcel."

yay


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Dial-up was horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, just checked DPD again:
> 
> ...



Awesome  Be funny if they accidentally sent you Wild World ;P


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Awesome  Be funny if they accidentally sent you Wild World ;P



If that happens then someone will be losing their job




and their life.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> If that happens then someone will be losing their job
> 
> and their life.



A guy I used to work with ordered a Fifa game a couple of years back and when he opened it, it had no disc lol. 
He took it back and they didn't believe him. Gutted.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Dial-up was horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, just checked DPD again:
> 
> ...



I have that same alert, even though according to my bar it hasn't yet reached the 'Sortation facility'




spamurai said:


> Awesome  Be funny if they accidentally sent you Wild World ;P



If that happens, Heads will roll!

- - - Post Merge - - -



spamurai said:


> A guy I used to work with ordered a Fifa game a couple of years back and when he opened it, it had no disc lol.
> He took it back and they didn't believe him. Gutted.



That happened to me when I bought from GAME before! Brand new game in wrap, but no disc. - Luckily I was the sort of kid that wanted to read the manual straight away so we noticed barely a minute from the shop and they believed us.


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Dial-up was horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, just checked DPD again:
> 
> ...



They should email you the time slot too.  I got a super exciting email from DPD this morning saying that they would be delivering an apron between 12:55-13:55.


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Tina said:


> They should email you the time slot too.  I got a super exciting email from DPD this morning saying that they would be delivering an apron between 12:55-13:55.



Yeah  I've used DPD before, they've always been good with delivering things I've ordered.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I like dpd I know a man who works for them, I hate Hermes! Awful company'


----------



## Katerzz (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> Yeah  I've used DPD before, they've always been good with delivering things I've ordered.



Which website have you ordered your game from, as mine's being delivered by DPD as well but I haven't had any of the information you have!


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Katerzz said:


> Which website have you ordered your game from, as mine's being delivered by DPD as well but I haven't had any of the information you have!



http://www.simplygames.com/info/19255/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Nintendo-3DS


----------



## Katerzz (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> http://www.simplygames.com/info/19255/Animal-Crossing-New-Leaf-Nintendo-3DS



Ah ok, thanks! I've ordered with ShopTo and haven't had any of that information yet so I was getting a bit worried.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Just hoping for Thursday me haha! If it came tomorrownomg!


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Katerzz said:


> Ah ok, thanks! I've ordered with ShopTo and haven't had any of that information yet so I was getting a bit worried.



I reckon ShopTo will dispatch tomorrow, so you should get the additional information regarding the delivery by then


----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

I wish mine would dispatch already its bad enough seeing all of NA have the game but now everyone from Europe as well is even worse! hehe you are all lucky!


----------



## Datura (Jun 11, 2013)

Anna said:


> I wish mine would dispatch already its bad enough seeing all of NA have the game but now everyone from Europe as well is even worse! hehe you are all lucky!



This whole thread made me regret I ordered for local pick up, not delivery q.q


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

Lmfao i didn't think my thread would get this many posts lawl' and I refused to pick mine up!


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

My tracking details still say it hasn't reached the sortation facility yet >____>
I probably wouldn't be fussed if it wasn't for the fact that the 'facility' is like step 2 of 6 or something, it's not the depot near me or anything.

Must remain calm. Must. Remain. Calm.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

The sorting facility will be tomorrow, then sent to yours


----------



## Chris (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> My tracking details still say it hasn't reached the sortation facility yet >____>
> I probably wouldn't be fussed if it wasn't for the fact that the 'facility' is like step 2 of 6 or something, it's not the depot near me or anything.
> 
> Must remain calm. Must. Remain. Calm.




Hehe, relax! The order I mentioned earlier reached the sorting hub in Birmingham at 12:28am this morning and I live on the west coast of Scotland. It arrived by 1:15pm.


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> The sorting facility will be tomorrow, then sent to yours





Tina said:


> Hehe, relax! The order I mentioned earlier reached the sorting hub in Birmingham at 12:28am this morning and I live on the west coast of Scotland. It arrived by 1:15pm.




Hmmmmmm. I shall keep checking back  But thanks guys ^_^

I'm hoping they stand by their so called guarantee of it being delivered tomorrow. Now that it's in DPD's hands and not SimplyGames, the whole street date breakage thing is kind of negated.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Datura said:


> This whole thread made me regret I ordered for local pick up, not delivery q.q



I made sure to get it delivered since I know it often ends up early. But it seems to be stressing me out more now with tracking. xP



Fox said:


> My tracking details still say it hasn't reached the sortation facility yet >____>
> I probably wouldn't be fussed if it wasn't for the fact that the 'facility' is like step 2 of 6 or something, it's not the depot near me or anything.
> 
> Must remain calm. Must. Remain. Calm.



I'm guessing it won't change overnight now. Mines said that for so long that I'm sure if it had to travel the length and breadth of England it'd be there by now. D:


----------



## Fox (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Anna (Jun 11, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I made sure to get it delivered since I know it often ends up early. But it seems to be stressing me out more now with tracking. xP
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it won't change overnight now. Mines said that for so long that I'm sure if it had to travel the length and breadth of England it'd be there by now. D:



I ordered some football boots from my boyfriend from America a few months ago, I was tracking them constantly and they actually got to a the airport then the info wasn't updated from there and they just arrived at the door step, so maybe sometimes they don't have chance to update things


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

Fox said:


> View attachment 4498



OMG! Story of my life afternoon/evening. 



Anna said:


> I ordered some football boots from my boyfriend from America a few months ago, I was tracking them constantly and they actually got to a the airport then the info wasn't updated from there and they just arrived at the door step, so maybe sometimes they don't have chance to update things



Well we're supposed to get a delivery window, and told which hour it should turn up. So I figure they'd have to know and probably update to give that info.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 11, 2013)

I've once had a delivery company not update the status at all!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 11, 2013)

IT MADE IT! Woo! Just thought I'd check after seeing this get bumped. 
Though looking at the bottom of that, it's referring me to international tracking... Um, you had better not send me a US version that I can't play..... the link is broken though, so no idea what it is supposed to display.


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 4506
> 
> IT MADE IT! Woo! Just thought I'd check after seeing this get bumped.
> Though looking at the bottom of that, it's referring me to international tracking... Um, you had better not send me a US version that I can't play..... the link is broken though, so no idea what it is supposed to display.




Mine says the same, haha. Bit concerned as to how it's still not at my local depot. For me it's at the Birmingham sortation facility, which is pretty far away from me. I know its at least 3-4hrs away by driving... And it hasn't been listed as 'in transit' yet so I'm hoping it starts coming this way soon.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

My GAME order is still showing as unshipped, but I put it on my credit card as my bank has declined large payments through my current account before.  I'll just pay it off when it arrives so no biggie, but it's really irritating that so many of you and your friends are having it cancelled from them, I'll be checking all today to make sure though...


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Seems that the DPD site wasnt updated. Just refreshed and it's now showing as:


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

I just refreshed mine and it's told me that my game will arrive between 9:50-10:50. 
Final 2 hours of my 3 year wait! 

Mine also spent the night in Birmingham, which if I knew were to happen I would have stayed in Birmingham myself seeing as I was there anyway literally 2 days ago and came home for the delivery. <_<;


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> I just refreshed mine and it's told me that my game will arrive between 9:50-10:50.
> Final 2 hours of my 3 year wait!
> 
> Mine also spent the night in Birmingham, which if I knew were to happen I would have stayed in Birmingham myself seeing as I was there anyway literally 2 days ago and came home for the delivery. <_<;




Lucky! Mine is supposed to arrive between 14:30-15:30pm. I'm still at work at that point. Really hope Martin (apparently the name of my driver, haha) will see my note and put it in the conservatory. 

Best case scenario, he does, and I'll be home at 4:30 or so and can start playing it!
Worst case scenario, he doesn't, leaves a calling card and I'll have to get it re-scheduled for tomorrow afternoon when I will be home.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 12, 2013)

Amazon still haven't dispatched my copy! If it doesn't get dispatched tomorrow I am going to panic! I paid for release date delivery so it better arrive on Friday!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> Lucky! Mine is supposed to arrive between 14:30-15:30pm. I'm still at work at that point. Really hope Martin (apparently the name of my driver, haha) will see my note and put it in the conservatory.
> 
> Best case scenario, he does, and I'll be home at 4:30 or so and can start playing it!
> Worst case scenario, he doesn't, leaves a calling card and I'll have to get it re-scheduled for tomorrow afternoon when I will be home.



Oh no! I hope you do get it! Atleast you know who to blame if you don't. xD I didn't get told a name, but probably for the best, because every noise I hear out the front of my house would cause me to jump up and run at the door screaming "MARTIIIIIIIN!"

If I somehow miss this and end up with a calling card I'll probably need mental help.


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

As soon as I finish work I'll be straight on my phone in a frenzied panic to check the DPD site to see if its been delivered or not.


----------



## AbleSister (Jun 12, 2013)

My package is supposed to get delivered today between 12:00 AM and 3:00 PM. But the site says the game is deliverable on Friday...


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Amazon still haven't dispatched my copy! If it doesn't get dispatched tomorrow I am going to panic! I paid for release date delivery so it better arrive on Friday!



If they use a courier then they can dispatch as late as 6-7pm the day before and it'll still arrive on time.  

I switched companies (I got the impression that Amazon were going to ship via Royal Mail - and RM rarely delivers my Amazon parcels on time) and it was dispatched this morning with a guaranteed delivery date of tomorrow.  Knowing my luck it'll come at, like, 4pm and I'm leaving at 5pm for an award show.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 12, 2013)

Tina said:


> If they use a courier then they can dispatch as late as 6-7pm the day before and it'll still arrive on time.



I didn't know that could dispatch that late! That's calmed me down a bit and luckily my Dad is at home for the next two days so he can sign for my copy if necessary!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> As soon as I finish work I'll be straight on my phone in a frenzied panic to check the DPD site to see if its been delivered or not.



Could you not have gotten it delivered to a neighbour? Maybe hope your boss is a secret megafan of the series and will let you go home early? xP



AbleSister said:


> My package is supposed to get delivered today between 12:00 AM and 3:00 PM. But the site says the game is deliverable on Friday...



Go with what the delivery times are. Once it's out of the hands of the dispatcher the game can break release and arrive early.

I should get the game within the next hour! I feel like some monumental conclave is about to happen, and not that a small virtual village is getting a win-by-default mayor.


EDIT: OMG! It just arrived! Isabelle is running laps in front of my eyes. 8D


----------



## AbleSister (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Go with what the delivery times are. Once it's out of the hands of the dispatcher the game can break release and arrive early.
> 
> I should get the game within the next hour! I feel like some monumental conclave is about to happen, and not that a small virtual village is getting a win-by-default mayor.



Yeah I will. I'm so excited! I really can't wait. It's ridiculous how crazy I'm about the game. I'm literally spending the days watching videos and screenshots haha.


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> EDIT: OMG! It just arrived! Isabelle is running laps in front of my eyes. 8D



Yay! Have fun! ^_^

I shall mentally curse you while I enjoy a day of housework and helping five year olds make Father's Day gifts.


----------



## Datura (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> EDIT: OMG! It just arrived! Isabelle is running laps in front of my eyes. 8D



Congratulations!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

Tina said:


> Yay! Have fun! ^_^
> 
> I shall mentally curse you while I enjoy a day of housework and helping five year olds make Father's Day gifts.





Datura said:


> Congratulations!



Thank yous! 
And i have spent the past month and a half cursing everyone with an english copy, nice to be on the recieving end of the hatred. xD


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Could you not have gotten it delivered to a neighbour?
> 
> 
> EDIT: OMG! It just arrived! Isabelle is running laps in front of my eyes. 8D



Our neighbours are out all day I think :/ plus we never really speak anyway, haha. 

Congrats though!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm staring at my front door! I know it won't come today but there's hope haha


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> My GAME order is still showing as unshipped, but I put it on my credit card as my bank has declined large payments through my current account before.  I'll just pay it off when it arrives so no biggie, but it's really irritating that so many of you and your friends are having it cancelled from them, I'll be checking all today to make sure though...



Im in the same boat mines on credit card as well for the bundle and stills says unshipped


----------



## Lyla (Jun 12, 2013)

My bundle hasn't been shipped yet but my boyfriend's copy of the game was dispatched yesterday. Not amused. 

Gimmie!


----------



## AbleSister (Jun 12, 2013)

Omg my game just arrived! I'm going to play immediately!


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 12, 2013)

;0; i seriously wish i could afford to buy you guys a billion copies of the game and fly over where you live and drop them from the sky


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I just keep thinking well get it tomorrow HOPEFULLY


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Shopto have now stated that my order is completed and it's always on a next day basis from them so I hope to have it tomorrow!  GAME----still unshipped.  Get to it, I've paid for delivery when it could have been free just to make sure it arrives safely.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Shopto have now stated that my order is completed and it's always on a next day basis from them so I hope to have it tomorrow!  GAME----still unshipped.  Get to it, I've paid for delivery when it could have been free just to make sure it arrives safely.



You paid for delivery? They wouldn't let me! And you pre ordered before me I presume seeing as mine messed up so why hasn't yours been shipped? Stupid Game


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Lauren said:


> You paid for delivery? They wouldn't let me! And you pre ordered before me I presume seeing as mine messed up so why hasn't yours been shipped? Stupid Game



Yea, it was the bundle so I did it to be safe .  I preordered the bundle a couple days after it was announced in that Direct so it was a while back.  Stupid Game!

Oh wait, you're right, Express delivery for anything over ?100 is free anyway, but when I ordered the only Express I could pick was the ?4.95 one, they must have changed it after I ordered.  Yay for free delivery!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I re pre ordered the other day and I can see it being sent 1st class today, as its more expensive and stuff than just our games they'll send it first class, less messing around


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah, I hope so, will be glued to my account/emails!!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Shopto have now stated that my order is completed and it's always on a next day basis from them so I hope to have it tomorrow!  GAME----still unshipped.  Get to it, I've paid for delivery when it could have been free just to make sure it arrives safely.



I'm in the same boat with GAME. Still not shipped the bundle. And no word on it at all other than my account saying it's unshipped. <_<; Though I guess it isn't released until Friday, so they can still manage this, and I don't think anyone has managed to get a Bundle to say anything frmo GAME yet it seems. Only people I've heard with dispatch letters all ordered physical copies.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I wish I could track it's where abouts'! WHY DON'T GAME LET YOU TRACK ORDERS


----------



## Cam (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm anxious about receiving my download code from Nintendo. If I don't get it I will be going to Asda and getting it in Friday, and probably sell my download code.


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

I don't think the bundles will be shipped until tomorrow. As everyone will have express delivery it will come by carrier, and express is 1 day delivery so there is no chance we will get it tomorrow they will only send them out tomorrow  I just hope they don't dispatch it at 6 in the evening otherwise I will start to worry.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 12, 2013)

Looks like GAME's charged my mum's account but I still haven't received an email/see a status change on their website. Bundle's still unshipped. Wtf is this, I preordered the stuff back in April. Unless the game is in high demand where I live which is likely, I'm a Londoner.

Or maybe they're holding onto the bundles until release. Meh.


----------



## Katerzz (Jun 12, 2013)

I ordered my bundle with shopto and it was dispatched this morning so hopefully game will dispatch later today for you guys


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm still hoprful of my game coming tomorrow lol


----------



## pigeonqueen (Jun 12, 2013)

My bundle shipped on the 11th. It's going to be a long wait until it arrives


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I'm still hoprful of my game coming tomorrow lol


I would think it will come tomorrow for you  if it does at least you will have a June 13th town rather than 14th like everyone else haha


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I'm still hoprful of my game coming tomorrow lol



Me too. Some people on Facebook got theirs this morning :'(


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Me too. Some people on Facebook got theirs this morning :'(



It makes me sickkkkk


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Lauren said:


> It makes me sickkkkk





spamurai said:


> Me too. Some people on Facebook got theirs this morning :'(



I hate to be 'that' guy, but mine arrived today apparently  it's marked as delivered so hopefully will be waiting for me at home when I get back in an hour.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yea man, you're now "that guy"!!  Hope they've not marked it as delivered but it's not.  I once had something "Delivery attempted" but I was in the whole time and it randomly appeared the next day.  They never attempted at all the day before.  Dirty liars.  If you do have it then I'm happy for you but right now it's


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Yea man, you're now "that guy"!!  Hope they've not marked it as delivered but it's not.  I once had something "Delivery attempted" but I was in the whole time and it randomly appeared the next day.  They never attempted at all the day before.  Dirty liars.  If you do have it then I'm happy for you but right now it's



*Requests username change to 'That Guy'* 

Now heading home, if for some reason it hasn't actually been delivered then I will explode into a murderous rage.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> I hate to be 'that' guy, but mine arrived today apparently  it's marked as delivered so hopefully will be waiting for me at home when I get back in an hour.



Time to quickly search every house in Suffolk until I find a conservatory with a DPD parcel in the window and steal it


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> *Requests username change to 'That Guy'*
> 
> Now heading home, if for some reason it hasn't actually been delivered then I will explode into a murderous rage.



Ooh let us know!!!


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Time to quickly search every house in Suffolk until I find a conservatory with a DPD parcel in the window and steal it



Nooooo （；゜０゜）
THIS BUS JOURNEY NEEDS TO HURRY UP.


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

Bundle still not shipped from GAME


----------



## Lyla (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> *Requests username change to 'That Guy'*
> 
> Now heading home, if for some reason it hasn't actually been delivered then I will explode into a murderous rage.


I am getting too desperate now ha. I am now on edge in excitement to see if you have got it yet! I can only dream..


----------



## Lyla (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> *Requests username change to 'That Guy'*
> 
> Now heading home, if for some reason it hasn't actually been delivered then I will explode into a murderous rage.


I am getting too desperate now ha. I am now on edge in excitement to see if you have got it yet! I can only dream..


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Anna said:


> Bundle still not shipped from GAME



Is it worth calling them? Not sure if other GAME customers have had theirs despatched yet


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

Anna said:


> Bundle still not shipped from GAME



They'll probably be shipped tomorrow via "express" delivery because it only takes 1 working day and the value or the item exceeds ?100


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Nope, not dispatched yet for me either.  Not really worth calling until tomorrow night as it's a next day delivery service, so they could send it tomorrow and have it with us by release date.
Bit annoying that I pre-ordered right when it was announced (2 days later I think) and others have had it shipped, and nothing yet for me

^^Haha - what he said!


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Nope, not dispatched yet for me either.  Not really worth calling until tomorrow night as it's a next day delivery service, so they could send it tomorrow and have it with us by release date.
> Bit annoying that I pre-ordered right when it was announced (2 days later I think) and others have had it shipped, and nothing yet for me
> 
> ^^Haha - what he said!



It's so annoying I was hoping for it tomorrow! But its defiantly going to be a friday delivery 



spamurai said:


> They'll probably be shipped tomorrow via "express" delivery because it only takes 1 working day and the value or the item exceeds ?100



Yeah I know wish it was here tomorrow though waaa


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

The money for my bundle left my account today! 8D So where is my dispatch GAME?

I think so long as it confirms before 7pm it should be next day - so long as it's by express delivery. So you've got a couple hours before admitting defeat to a friday delivery.


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> The money for my bundle left my account today! 8D So where is my dispatch GAME?
> 
> I think so long as it confirms before 7pm it should be next day - so long as it's by express delivery. So you've got a couple hours before admitting defeat to a friday delivery.



I hope it leaves before 7 then!


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 12, 2013)

Wow, we're really clutching those straws!  They'll be wrecked (like our minds) by the time is changes from Unshipped to Complete or whatever their status goes to!


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

It arrived 

Fingers crossed for all of you though, I'd be in the same boat if I had made my preorder earlier. I left it late and took a chance, haha


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> It arrived
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you though, I'd be in the same boat if I had made my preorder earlier. I left it late and took a chance, haha



Woo! Now to get acquainted with resetting! 
I'm so glad I cancelled my early order within the last week, literally within 3 hours after putting in a new pre-order I got the dispatch e-mail. 



tigereyes86 said:


> Wow, we're really clutching those straws!  They'll be wrecked (like our minds) by the time is changes from Unshipped to Complete or whatever their status goes to!



I think it just changes to shipped. - my other orders all mockingly say that. D:


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> The money for my bundle left my account today! 8D So where is my dispatch GAME?
> 
> I think so long as it confirms before 7pm it should be next day - so long as it's by express delivery. So you've got a couple hours before admitting defeat to a friday delivery.



My money left my account the day before I got the "dispatched" email.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

spamurai said:


> My money left my account the day before I got the "dispatched" email.



So I guess I'm not adventuring in extra large mode until Friday then. Well atleast in game xD

Also, I noticed most people get their dispach e-mails around midday. So that feels like it's dampened my chances.


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Jinglefruit said:


> Woo! Now to get acquainted with resetting!
> I'm so glad I cancelled my early order within the last week, literally within 3 hours after putting in a new pre-order I got the dispatch e-mail.
> 
> 
> ...



Had to reset 3 times until I got something cool, haha. Happy with it now


----------



## Eloise (Jun 12, 2013)

My bundle from GAME is still unshipped, I was really hoping for it to be delivered tomorrow too.  Oh well, it's worth the wait!


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

Eloise said:


> My bundle from GAME is still unshipped, I was really hoping for it to be delivered tomorrow too.  Oh well, it's worth the wait!



Mine too


----------



## Feraligator (Jun 12, 2013)

Eloise said:


> My bundle from GAME is still unshipped, I was really hoping for it to be delivered tomorrow too.  Oh well, it's worth the wait!





Anna said:


> Mine too



Unlucky! Mine copy of the game shipped yesterday.


----------



## Eloise (Jun 12, 2013)

Axew said:


> Unlucky! Mine copy of the game shipped yesterday.



The bundle or the game itself? If it's the game itself I think they're starting to ship them out about now, lucky you! ^_^


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

Axew said:


> Unlucky! Mine copy of the game shipped yesterday.



Yeah a lot of peoples games are being shipped its just the bundles that aren't because we payed over 100 its gives us a free 'express delivery' which only takes a day so they won't be shipped until tomorrow


----------



## Odette (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm really worried... I ordered from Amazon and my game hasn't been shipped yet. I didn't order the bundle either.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 12, 2013)

Odette said:


> I'm really worried... I ordered from Amazon and my game hasn't been shipped yet. I didn't order the bundle either.



If it says that my copy is still undispatched by 8pm tomorrow I will not be happy, unless it still arrives on Friday.


----------



## Odette (Jun 12, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> If it says that my copy is still undispatched by 8pm tomorrow I will not be happy, unless it still arrives on Friday.


Hmm, I only decided to order from Amazon because of their tendency to deliver games early. I mean, it's Thursday tomorrow, they're definitely pushing it to a fine line...


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

I know i'm just saying this because mines already been dispatched, but don't forget the release date is Friday. It's pure luck if you receive it early and pure courtesy if they decide to ship them out early.

But I hope yours are all dispatched soon though. Good luck.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 12, 2013)

Just checked my order and... It's being dispatched!


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Just checked my order and... It's being dispatched!



Nice one! You'll definitely get it Friday if not tomorrow then I reckon


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> Nice one! You'll definitely get it Friday if not tomorrow then I reckon



What does your town look like?


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> Nice one! You'll definitely get it Friday if not tomorrow then I reckon



I'll be a tiny bit annoyed if it arrives tomorrow, I'm going out after college with my boyfriend :/ I'm just relieved it's dispatched, I can relax now!


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

spamurai said:


> What does your town look like?


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

Fox said:


> View attachment 4589



Sweeeeet. I hope everyones turn up tomorrow \(^.^)/


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

Aw fox I love your town! It looks well layed out!


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> Just checked my order and... It's being dispatched!



Yay congrats!


----------



## Odette (Jun 12, 2013)

Ah, finally... _"Dispatching soon"_


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2013)

Flying Mint Bunny said:


> I'll be a tiny bit annoyed if it arrives tomorrow, I'm going out after college with my boyfriend :/ I'm just relieved it's dispatched, I can relax now!



Haha, someone who knows how I feel! Mine is coming via DPD tomorrow. However, I'm leaving the house at 3pm to: meet friends for dinner at 4pm; attend an award show at 6pm; pub at 9pm; followed by an after party that will take me up until the last train home at 1am.  I've a feeling that if it arrives early enough in the day then I'm going to spend the evening sat under a table with a bottle of wine and my 3DS. >.>


----------



## Anna (Jun 12, 2013)

I've just seen the advert for AC on the TV STOP TORTURING ME!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't seen the add yet!


----------



## Chris (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't seen any either. Then again, I've not been watching much TV - I spent my free time today playing _AC: Let's Go to the City_ for the first time since it's release. It reminded me why I didn't stick with it: I don't think the game works well on a home console (and I freaking hate the Wii controller). :/


----------



## spamurai (Jun 12, 2013)

Tina said:


> I haven't seen any either. Then again, I've not been watching much TV - I spent my free time today playing _AC: Let's Go to the City_ for the first time since it's release. It reminded me why I didn't stick with it: I don't think the game works well on a home console (and I freaking hate the Wii controller). :/



Exactly the same here. I hated the controls for ACCF so much. I loved the GCN version just not the wii controls. 
That's way I'm so excited for ACNL  it's only a matter of hours now


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

I haven't seen the ad but I ont watch tv normally  Is it any good?


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I hate on CF when I run and stop and start again I picked my path up. PISSED ME OFF


----------



## Fox (Jun 12, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I hate on CF when I run and stop and start again I picked my path up. PISSED ME OFF



Everything about CF pissed me off


----------



## Eloise (Jun 12, 2013)

I've seen the ad a few times, it looks good on the telly!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2013)

I just hope in 12 hours my post man knocks on my door like "***** here's yo game gurl"


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 12, 2013)

My mum called me down to see the ad on Comedy Central (or maybe E4) a couple days back. 

And I thought excluding controls CF was alright. Yeah there was hardly anything that made it worth buying over WW. But it had JINGLE! O: And I didn't realise how much the controls for it had grown on me until I kept trying to fish, dig and catch bugs using L today. <_<; (I used to only use the nunchuck most of the time to avoid the cack-handedness of the wiimote.)


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just hope in 12 hours my post man knocks on my door like "***** here's yo game gurl"




...and that was the story about how the postman lost his job 

Good luck though  and for everyone else expecting delivery or despatch today.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

I woke up extra early.... Now sitting by my window.... waiting xD


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jun 13, 2013)

I was tracking my bundle and it is in my city now.  I bet the postman will bring it when I?m away at University in a few hours...


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 13, 2013)

I had a dream last night where it had been dispatched from Game and I had a tracking number, but when I looked 5 minutes ago...Unshipped.  If it's still unshipped by lunchtime, I think I'll cancel and go to Shopto, stuff the stupid figurine.

But I am expecting my game today, and my bf and brother are coming up here tonight and brining my 3DS so at least I can play.  I'll start my town at round about 11pm at night, Mayor Yvaine of Starlake is coming!!


----------



## Anna (Jun 13, 2013)

Mines been shipped YAAAAY


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jun 13, 2013)

If it's been shipped today then you won't get it until tomorrow :/ I'm just waiting for midnight to hit for the download


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 13, 2013)

Anna said:


> Mines been shipped YAAAAY



Lucky you, I put my order in on April 22.  They've charged my card but no dispatch yet


----------



## Anna (Jun 13, 2013)

KarlaKGB said:


> If it's been shipped today then you won't get it until tomorrow :/ I'm just waiting for midnight to hit for the download



I don't mind just happy its shipped


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 13, 2013)

Tee hee hee hee, shipped!!  *giggling like a little child*

EDIT: And my colleague has just put this on my desk!!


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

tigereyes86 said:


> Lucky you, I put my order in on April 22.  They've charged my card but no dispatch yet



Don't they dispatch couriers throughout the day, up to 6pm? You could still get it tomorrow, fingers crossed.

I'm sitting here now, waiting for the postman to arrive ;_;


----------



## Kuraara (Jun 13, 2013)

OMG I'm feeling so miserable!! I preordered my copy on the 19th of April and it still hasn't been shipped yet!!
Also it's only a physical copy of the game so it's coming via free UK delivery, so it will take 1-2 days to get here. What the hell is GAME playing at?!?! They said in their webchat that they would ship it late yesterday or EARLY today. No news yet.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Jun 13, 2013)

Kuraara said:


> OMG I'm feeling so miserable!! I preordered my copy on the 19th of April and it still hasn't been shipped yet!!
> Also it's only a physical copy of the game so it's coming via free UK delivery, so it will take 1-2 days to get here. What the hell is GAME playing at?!?! They said in their webchat that they would ship it late yesterday or EARLY today. No news yet.



You should definitely have your game by now, the bundle seems to be shipping later (mine updated this morning so double check yours), but the game, no, it should be dispatched...


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

Kuraara said:


> OMG I'm feeling so miserable!! I preordered my copy on the 19th of April and it still hasn't been shipped yet!!
> Also it's only a physical copy of the game so it's coming via free UK delivery, so it will take 1-2 days to get here. What the hell is GAME playing at?!?! They said in their webchat that they would ship it late yesterday or EARLY today. No news yet.



I pre-ordered mine the same day as you (19th April)... It arrived this morning...

Maybe talk to them again, or cancel your order and reorder with ShotTo... They ship within 24hours. If you order now (before 1pm), you'll get it tomorrow through them.


----------



## Kuraara (Jun 13, 2013)

Well I preordered online because I hoped it might come early. I think I'll contact GAME online, then if they don't have a good reason for not shipping it or can't guarantee it for tomorrow, I'll call up my local GAME to see if they have a copy I can preorder with them. I f neither work, I'll go to shop.to. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2013)

Apparently I fell asleep with my phone next to me, so the email from DPD woke me up. ^^; Mine is coming between 12-1pm. As soon as I saw that I jumped out of bed, did the housework, and showered to make sure I've some free time this afternoon before I need to start getting ready to go out at 3pm.


----------



## Olivitess (Jun 13, 2013)

Less that 24 hours to go for me! *0* Then I can run to GAME!  *-* It better be in stock XD


----------



## Kuraara (Jun 13, 2013)

Just ordered from shop.to, so hopefully I'll get a copy tomorrow. I'm getting a GAME copy sent to me so I'll have to sell that off.


----------



## Purrl (Jun 13, 2013)

Was hoping to pick up my copy from my local independent game store yesterday but the perils of work wouldn't let go of me until it was too late to head over into town 
Just did everything that needed doing around the house, have put on a slow cooking stew to cook through the day... next up to walk the dog and then, THEN... FINALLY I will make a mad dash for town and pick up my copy!
Feels so unreal to know that this evening I will be playing... eek!


----------



## Kuraara (Jun 13, 2013)

Shop.to AC:NW ordered half an hour ago, just shipped off. GAME AC:NW ordered on the 19th of April, still unshipped.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 13, 2013)

Humm I pre ordered this week and mines on its way that's not good!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 13, 2013)

Woo, my bundle has finally shipped! Guess I'll be seeing that tomorrow. 

I'm guessing it being express delivery counts for more than the bit in the e-mail saying to wait 3-5 days. <_<;


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

There's still time for GAME to send out orders today by courier, they might not get it to you early but I doubt they'd risk sending it late (Saturday/Monday)


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2013)

^ Exactly. They'll be sending out with the aim of having it arrive on the scheduled release date. 

Around 25mins into the hour slot DPD gave me. Hurry up, please! ;__;

*edit 2 mins later*: it's here. =D


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

Tina said:


> ^ Exactly. They'll be sending out with the aim of having it arrive on the scheduled release date.
> 
> Around 25mins into the hour slot DPD gave me. Hurry up, please! ;__;



DPD delivered it around 30mins into my hour slot. Depends where you live I guess and what their routing is.


----------



## Sam (Jun 13, 2013)

Why is just about every European getting it before me!? <_<'


----------



## Datura (Jun 13, 2013)

Sam said:


> Why is just about every European getting it before me!? <_<'



I feel your pain, man! I got to wait till shop opening tomorrow + system transfer.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jun 13, 2013)

My brother's copy has arrived, which he is giving to me and my actual should arrive tomorrow and my brother will get that.


----------



## Zanna (Jun 13, 2013)

My bundle from Game was despatched this morning. Phew, I can relax now.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jun 13, 2013)

DPD delivered about 5 minutes into my timeslot. But I also had an early one, so they didn't have as much time to have been delayed already I guess.

Hopefully everyone who pre-ordered has their copies dispatched now. ^_^


----------



## Zaoth (Jun 13, 2013)

Datura said:


> I feel your pain, man! I got to wait till shop opening tomorrow + system transfer.



Same! I am trading my old one in at the same time too, so have to do a system transfer in store. I think it takes like 20mins as well! Then I will need to re download the game when I get home  Gonna be a long morning.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

Zaoth said:


> Same! I am trading my old one in at the same time too, so have to do a system transfer in store. I think it takes like 20mins as well! Then I will need to re download the game when I get home  Gonna be a long morning.



Ah man, what a mission... Good luck.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jun 13, 2013)

Eee my game just arrived *boucing off the walls*


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

Bubble Pop said:


> Eee my game just arrived *boucing off the walls*



Congrats  Have fun!


----------



## Anna (Jun 13, 2013)

Hurry up today! need the bundle now


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

Anna said:


> Hurry up today! need the bundle now



Powersleep  (sleep now until the early hours of tomorrow morning) then wait until it arrives xD


----------



## Kuraara (Jun 13, 2013)

Can't seem to track my copy of the game on DPD, it just says "Your search did not find any matching tracking. Please refine your search criteria." Anyone know what the problem is?


----------



## Fox (Jun 13, 2013)

Kuraara said:


> Can't seem to track my copy of the game on DPD, it just says "Your search did not find any matching tracking. Please refine your search criteria." Anyone know what the problem is?



Did you input the tracking number into the right box?

http://www.dpd.co.uk/forms/track-my-parcel.jsp

Put the parcel number in and press the Track button. It should be a 14 character number.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 13, 2013)

Kuraara said:


> Can't seem to track my copy of the game on DPD, it just says "Your search did not find any matching tracking. Please refine your search criteria." Anyone know what the problem is?



Hmm... probably check your tracking number is correct/capitalised/spaced properly. I'm not sure what DPD's tracking numbers look like though...


----------



## Kuraara (Jun 13, 2013)

Fox said:


> Did you input the tracking number into the right box?
> 
> http://www.dpd.co.uk/forms/track-my-parcel.jsp
> 
> Put the parcel number in and press the Track button. It should be a 14 character number.



The number I got was only 10 digits, so I'll confirm with Shop.to whether it's correct.

Edit: Yay!! It's working now!


----------



## Anna (Jun 14, 2013)

No delivery yet this is taking the piss! im fuming


----------



## spamurai (Jun 14, 2013)

Anna said:


> No delivery yet this is taking the piss! im fuming



Oh no D:


----------



## Fox (Jun 14, 2013)

Anna said:


> No delivery yet this is taking the piss! im fuming



:O what? Who did you order from?


----------



## Anna (Jun 14, 2013)

Fox said:


> :O what? Who did you order from?



GAME, apparently DPD only have it in the sorting facility today :/ and it won't be delivered until monday. Not happy what so ever as I got an email today saying that It would be delivered today!


----------



## Fox (Jun 14, 2013)

Anna said:


> GAME, apparently DPD only have it in the sorting facility today :/ and it won't be delivered until monday. Not happy what so ever as I got an email today saying that It would be delivered today!



What the... :/ Worth giving them a call and complaining? I know it's out of their hands but it might make you feel a bit better.


----------



## spamurai (Jun 14, 2013)

Anna said:


> GAME, apparently DPD only have it in the sorting facility today :/ and it won't be delivered until monday. Not happy what so ever as I got an email today saying that It would be delivered today!



Did you order the bundle?
That sucksss.


----------



## Anna (Jun 14, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Did you order the bundle?
> That sucksss.



Yeah bundle 




Fox said:


> What the... :/ Worth giving them a call and complaining? I know it's out of their hands but it might make you feel a bit better.



I've left DPD a bad review no one would answer the phone earlier so I couldn't complain I don't mind waiting the weekend as long as it will actually be delivered monday :/


----------



## spamurai (Jun 14, 2013)

Anna said:


> I've left DPD a bad review no one would answer the phone earlier so I couldn't complain I don't mind waiting the weekend as long as it will actually be delivered monday :/



Surely you should ask for a refund on the delivery charge :O Supposed to take only 1 day isn't it? 
Or was it dispatched today?


----------



## Anna (Jun 14, 2013)

spamurai said:


> Surely you should ask for a refund on the delivery charge :O Supposed to take only 1 day isn't it?
> Or was it dispatched today?



I had express delivery! but I didn't pay it was free for orders over ?100 which isn't as bad I suppose but its fact like If it had been a bigger order maybe a phone or something and you had taken a day off work and lost out on money for it then I would be so angry


----------

